# Your favourite body types? Men and Woman



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

What sort of physique do you prefer? What would be your goal physique?





My goal physique would be number 4!


----------



## Vinny37 (Feb 22, 2012)

all of the above


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

Vinny37 said:


> all of the above


You can only pick one from the males and one from the females!


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

None of the men.

All of the women save 1 and 4.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Put the boobs and tan of number 3 on number 2 and you're onto a winner.

But 3 for both.


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

vtec_yo said:


> Put the boobs and tan of number 3 on number 2 and you're onto a winner.


Does this look like a Mrs Potato Head convention?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

with the guys my goal physique would be 3-4

gimme girl number 3 allday everyday :tongue: :wub:


----------



## Vinny37 (Feb 22, 2012)

HAHA


----------



## Vinny37 (Feb 22, 2012)

agreed. Girl #3


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Id smash all their back doors in , but maybe worry that number 6 would smash my back doors in !

hmmm , the women, i'll get back to you...


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

AnnesBollocks said:


> Does this look like a Mrs Potato Head convention?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

the girl on very right top is perfection


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Number 3 is my ideal... and the 4th lady has a cracking body!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Oooh boy number 3... or 4 actually  both at the same time?

And I would see 'toned' as my ideal girl physique. Although the thighs on 'muscular' are frickin immense! Tough call.


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

4 and 5 on the womens one for me. Stunning!


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

My ideal from the guys is 5, the same as it was when the picture was posted the other day,

Girls, number three by a mile, she's pretty much perfect imo.. :drool:


----------



## kriss (Mar 29, 2009)

3 on the guys and 4 on the girls.


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

girl 2 or 5 gets my vote..............


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

#2 for women


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Not guna lie tho #3 is actually quite sexy still


----------



## longjohnchafage (Dec 29, 2012)

2/3 on the women... 5 on the guys...


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

vtec_yo said:


> Put the boobs and tan of number 3 on number 2 and you're onto a winner.
> 
> But 3 for both.


 :thumb:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

I wanna be a mixture of 4 and 6 on the woman

And if take all of the men apart from number 5


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Girl number 3 by a country mile for me, wouldn't touch the skinny ones with somebody else's! As for my ideal physique I would say no4 on the blokes although the wife thinks its horrible and prefers the chunkier look of no5


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Female number 3 defently


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

MY goal, number 4 or 6, number 6 is a f*cking unit! them calves!

Women wise, 4 - 6 are all really good! probably lean more towards 5 or 6 though


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

For my body I'd be happy with number 3 male......Would be a considerable improvement on what I was/am at the moment  . An for the women... Probably 3 or 4 for me...do I get a 30 day return?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Girl 2 or 3 please, yum yum!


----------



## Themanthatcan (Aug 3, 2012)

3/4 on the blokes, 2/3 on the women


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

There were photos of men???


----------



## Stillers (Jul 14, 2009)

Mens - 5

Women's - 2 or 4 (more 2!)


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

For the women, its between 4 and 5.

For the men, between 4 and 6.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Girls 1,2 and 4 are they types I'd generally go for.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Men would be number 4 - pretty sure it's Aaron Curtis.

With the girls I like all but number 1 ('thin'), but number 3 is definitely the hottest.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

MA1984 said:


> What sort of physique do you prefer? What would be your goal physique?
> 
> View attachment 120536
> 
> ...


4 to be 6 to be with.

Although of the other 5 females none are unpleasant!


----------



## pooledaniel (May 8, 2013)

3/4 men and 4 hands down for women for me!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Just looking at the legs on number 6 woman made me cream my pants!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Surprising how many guys like girl number 3, though her waist is small and she has lovely boobs I thought her thighs look a bit flabby. In a perfect world I would look like this....



My ideal guy would look like this


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Surprising how many guys like girl number 3, though her waist is small and she has lovely boobs I thought her thighs look a bit flabby. In a perfect world I would look like this....
> 
> View attachment 120542
> 
> ...


The guy doesn't even look like he lifts.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Girl 6 for me.

None of the guys. Poundstone is my ideal.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

MrLulz said:


> The guy doesn't even look like he lifts.


but he's pretty


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Mens physique 3 and 4

Womens physique 2 and 3


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Girl 6 for me.
> 
> None of the guys. Poundstone is my ideal.
> 
> View attachment 120552


He is a beast! :wub:


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

Male 6

Female 4 :wub:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> He is a beast! :wub:


I know, I have a lot of work to do to catch up with that man.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

All the girls look great except no. 1 who looks like she might snap.

At the moment I'm a 2 but aiming for 4/5.


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

Keeks said:


> For the women, its between 4 and 5.
> 
> For the men, between 4 and 6.


If that is you in the avatar, you have done massively well to get to between 4 and 5.

Thats what I see anyway.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Male= 4

Female= 5


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2013)

Women - 6 is pure awesome!

Men - Poundstone looks immense


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

huckfead said:


> If that is you in the avatar, you have done massively well to get to between 4 and 5.
> 
> Thats what I see anyway.


Awww thanks, but I'm a bit off that yet, but thats what Im aiming for.


----------



## seany1 (Apr 27, 2013)

Based on attractiveness ,of the women i find 6 and 2 have most attractive shape. 3 great top half, beyond terrible bottom. The rest just very un sexy looking.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

This guy is actually perfect!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

ah god id love to be 1...would be class to be that thin...no hope of it happening lmao


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

I absolutely love a women shaped like number 3.. I'm all about ass n cans!


----------



## trololoDROL (Jan 27, 2013)

i would want a physique like 4 in the long run but if i were to nail any one of the 6 women, i'd destroy number 1


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

3 for both


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Of the women- 3 and 6... Although they are very different they look good from those pics imo. I don't have a type though so just go for different things at different times.


----------



## SammyInnit (Apr 29, 2013)

Men aint my bag.

Women... somewhere between 2 and 3, but the quads on 5 are sxc :wub:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

3 from the girls, great shape, who wants to get between 2 stick legs?

In an ideal world, poundstone, but would be happy enough with 3


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

For the females 2,3,4,6


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

2 or 3 for the males...would love to have the 3 bod some day....and I'd do bad things to girls 4 and 5.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

1 definitely

Then 2

Then 4

Then 3

I wouldn't find


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Well at the moment im 5 but prefer the 3 look


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Men- 3 (although ive yet to get to 2 :no

Girls- 3 for sure. I LOVE curves. But they're all hot....girls bodies are great :thumb:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Me - 4

Female -4


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

I'd live to be thin like 1...but that's never going to happen lol

I'm much closer to number 4.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Surprising how many guys like girl number 3, though her waist is small and she has lovely boobs I thought her thighs look a bit flabby. In a perfect world I would look like this....
> 
> View attachment 120542
> 
> ...


Looks a bit small round the lunchbox


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Looks a bit small round the lunchbox


Ha yeah. I've found a guy that's just shy of 11 inches but I think thats gonna be too big!


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

female happy with 3

but like 4 & 6

no men


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Ha yeah. I've found a guy that's just shy of 11 inches but I think thats gonna be too big!


 mg: that's made my eyes water just thinking about it!!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> mg: that's made my eyes water just thinking about it!!


Would be a challenge!


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Male - 6

Female - Who cares, at my age a pulse is a bonus!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Would be a challenge!


have you been on a date with him? sounds fabulous lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Would be a challenge!


Rather you than me :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Rather you than me :lol:


lol could half it between yous just a simple 5 1/2 inches each lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> lol could half it between yous just a simple 5 1/2 inches each lmao


Haha! You and Beefdinner can go halves, I've got more than enough already


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

beefdinner said:


> Ha yeah. I've found a guy that's just shy of 11 inches but I think thats gonna be too big!


Mate of mine has 10" of slack, his Mrs actually ended up in hospital with damage to her lady garden!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> have you been on a date with him? sounds fabulous lol


Not yet, not sure if I want to!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Not yet, not sure if I want to!


does he tick the other boxes? lol


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Haha! You and Beefdinner can go halves, I've got more than enough already


lol ah don't give me the crappy 5 1/2 incher I want the 11 inch...im not great wiv sharin


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> lol ah don't give me the crappy 5 1/2 incher I want the 11 inch...im not great wiv sharin


You'll have to fight to the death then lol.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> does he tick the other boxes? lol


Yeah he seems alright just think that would ruin a person!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Yeah he seems alright just think that would ruin a person!


maybe he'd get disability allowance? think of free parking!!!!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


>


lols jelly baby


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> maybe he'd get disability allowance? think of free parking!!!!


Yeah you'd have to stick a blue badge on yourself after riding that! Wish I was part of the adult room I'd show you a picture!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Yeah you'd have to stick a blue badge on yourself after riding that! Wish I was part of the adult room I'd show you a picture!


lmao fek me you'd never sit down!!!! show it in the powder room?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

and how you got a picture lmao?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> lols jelly baby


No thanks I prefer chicken


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> and how you got a picture lmao?


Haven't been here long enough or reached "gold" status to join any rooms. He's just one from pof I exchanged numbers with him before deleting my account a few weeks back. Been messaging back an forth and asked him to send a picture of the goods and he sent some back. I didn't believe it was really his so asked him to write my name on paper next to it and he did. Still didn't believe it so saw it on skype! It's real alright and he's cute with a good body. Apparently does heavy loads and can repeat quite quickly'


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> lmao fek me you'd never sit down!!!! show it in the powder room?


You have to be silver for the powder room. @beefdinner pm it :thumb:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> You have to be silver for the powder room. @beefdinner pm it :thumb:


Think I'm bronze am I? I can't see I'm on tapatalk x


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Haven't been here long enough or reached "gold" status to join any rooms. He's just one from pof I exchanged numbers with him before deleting my account a few weeks back. Been messaging back an forth and asked him to send a picture of the goods and he sent some back. I didn't believe it was really his so asked him to write my name on paper next to it and he did. Still didn't believe it so saw it on skype! It's real alright and he's cute with a good body. Apparently does heavy loads and can repeat quite quickly'


oooo lol ooo well maybe meet him for little coffee? I cant give any advice I usually just pof for wee coffee dates


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Think I'm bronze am I? I can't see I'm on tapatalk x


Yes you're bronze. You need another 62 posts for silver. Go and welcome lots of people in the welcome lounge :thumb:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Yes you're bronze. You need another 62 posts for silver. Go and welcome lots of people in the welcome lounge :thumb:


I wanted a high like to post ratio haha suppose I could say a few how'd you do's to some people!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Yes you're bronze. You need another 62 posts for silver. Go and welcome lots of people in the welcome lounge :thumb:


wont be long beefdinner ta you get to see the secrets and excitement of the powder room...its very exciting place...but first rule of the Powder Room is you don't talk about the Powder Room lols


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> I wanted a high like to post ratio haha suppose I could say a few how'd you do's to some people!


Haha well I just gave you another like so you'll be fine.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> oooo lol ooo well maybe meet him for little coffee? I cant give any advice I usually just pof for wee coffee dates


He was the only one that I exchanged numbers with, subconsciously I must have sensed he was harbouring a big dinkle.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

My goal isn't any of the women on there. Need to be a bit more muscular for me personally


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> He was the only one that I exchanged numbers with, subconsciously I must have sensed he was harbouring a big dinkle.


god that's cool you can do that! I don't often go past a first coffee sometimes maybe a lunch but never the lunch box hahahaha


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

secondhandsoul said:


> My goal isn't any of the women on there. Need to be a bit more muscular for me personally


yes you would look class like that and with your determination ive no doubt you will get there


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> wont be long beefdinner ta you get to see the secrets and excitement of the powder room...its very exciting place...but first rule of the Powder Room is you don't talk about the Powder Room lols


Haha can we exchange penis pictures?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Haha can we exchange penis pictures?


we're veryyyy tolerant in the powder room

o yes and u gotta prove u a woman before u get access


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> we're veryyyy tolerant in the powder room
> 
> o yes and u gotta prove u a woman before u get access


Oh god what do you have to do?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Oh god what do you have to do?


You have to pm @Ashcrapper a naked pic :lol:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> You have to pm @Ashcrapper a naked pic :lol:


Ummm think I'll pass! Is there another way of initiation?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Ummm think I'll pass! Is there another way of initiation?


hmmm ok let me test

Beefdinners thoughts on tan, big hair and nails please?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Ummm think I'll pass! Is there another way of initiation?


When you're silver you can apply to Katy and she'll sort it out


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> hmmm ok let me test
> 
> Beefdinners thoughts on tan, big hair and nails please?


Tan my father and grandparents are Italian so naturally quite tanned. I do like to back comb now and again buy prefer loose curls with my yogi hair wand and nails I'll show you some of my nail art


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Tan my father and grandparents are Italian so naturally quite tanned. I do like to back comb now and again buy prefer loose curls with my yogi hair wand and nails I'll show you some of my nail art
> View attachment 120752
> 
> 
> View attachment 120753


class you're in!!!! very positive encouraging responses there...defo pure lady material lol

I'm tempted to deduct points on the nails for going onto the sidewalls and below the free edge but I wont as you're not a professional lol

nice creativity

and yea the wand is ammmmaazzzzzzin.... just about to do mine....loveeee it


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm aiming for number 5 in the lads one, that's what I think I look like under the wobbly stuff.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

ive got a white stain on one of my nails,its like natural nail art.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> class you're in!!!! very positive encouraging responses there...defo pure lady material lol
> 
> I'm tempted to deduct points on the nails for going onto the sidewalls and below the free edge but I wont as you're not a professional lol
> 
> ...


The nail pens I got from the clothes show live last year and just painted the nail and dipped it in glitter and covered with clear top coat. Want to get acrylic powder to mix with the glitter and see if I can do it that way. And the wand I always burn myself cos the glove stops you gripping the hair properly! Ha I'm definitely a girl I promise!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

mal said:


> ive got a white stain on one of my nails,its like natural nail art.


That's calcium deficiency I think?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

1.

am I the only one guy here who loves skinny girls :confused1:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

BetterThanYou said:


> 1.
> 
> am I the only one guy here who loves skinny girls :confused1:


no mate your not alone.


----------



## Deeboy (Dec 1, 2007)

No 4.

Girls 5 or 6 ????


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

BetterThanYou said:


> 1.
> 
> am I the only one guy here who loves skinny girls :confused1:


no all us girls wanna be skinny too


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> That's calcium deficiency I think?


nooo he needs to stop sucking his thumb


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> no all us girls wanna be skinny too


Noooo I used to be that thin and I was bloody freezing all the time. You need a bit of meat on your bones.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Ha yeah. I've found a guy that's just shy of 11 inches but I think thats gonna be too big!


Don't tell the mrs! She'll be round like a shot, lol.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Noooo I used to be that thin and I was bloody freezing all the time. You need a bit of meat on your bones.


saw a fat burd today in asda's,with only a tshirt on and shorts,she was sweating like fvck in the cake isle.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

BetterThanYou said:


> 1.
> 
> am I the only one guy here who loves skinny girls :confused1:


Skinny waist? Yes


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

mal said:


> saw a fat burd today in asda's,with only a tshirt on and shorts,she was sweating like fvck in the cake isle.


Lol too thin and you freeze, too fat and you sweat. Somewhere in between is good


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Lol too thin and you freeze, too fat and you sweat. Somewhere in between is good


my wifes a size 8-10 she's a freezer....she on a gluten free diet,so stays lean....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

mal said:


> my wifes a size 8-10 she's a freezer....she on a gluten free diet,so stays lean....


8-10 is a nice size. The girl in pic 1 must be a 4-6. Far too thin I think.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i like 4 them pics ,dont like any of the mens pics tbh..


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Skinny waist? Yes


there was a stunning black girl on snog marry avoid tonight,but she had pink hair and lippy and pod got angry,,,

hell of a body though!!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

i would like to have 5 as my body if any, like a little body fat! or we talking have sex with here?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

4 for both!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2013)

3 is just 4 without a tan!

So 3 for both.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Noooo I used to be that thin and I was bloody freezing all the time. You need a bit of meat on your bones.


lol I hear you jojo but id like just a little meat not the full butchers haha


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

mal said:


> saw a fat burd today in asda's,with only a tshirt on and shorts,she was sweating like fvck in the cake isle.


yea stalky fat feeders who lurch in the cake aisles make us nervous lmao

have you got her in the boot? or cellar?


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Im pretty much no.2 so I'd say 2 as im happy with my body at the mo!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

None of the Male pics depict my ideal shape

the women dont really show my ideal either - it go for 2, 4 & 6 but i could find a better type


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> yea stalky fat feeders who lurch in the cake aisles make us nervous lmao
> 
> have you got her in the boot? or cellar?


il keep an eye out for you the next time im in there


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Uriel said:


> None of the Male pics depict my ideal shape
> 
> the women dont really show my ideal either - it go for 2, 4 & 6 but i could find a better type


i dont rate the bodys on show either,all unbalanced,ide take the roiders n6 legs right now though.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

mal said:


> il keep an eye out for you the next time im in there


lols lurk by the battenburgs shud do the trick stalkie


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

As a past-tense question, I reckon I was between No.4 & No.5 in my bodybuilding heyday.

As an admiration of sheer hard work, No.6 is the most impressive.

My ideal female figure is No.4.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Number 5 for the men. I aint never cutting my BF as low as the others, no need.

Ideal womens physique would be tiny, small butt & breasts, very petite. No curves, big ass or hips thanks!


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

India Paulino



Knockers are bit too big, but drool......


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Aggression said:


> India Paulino
> 
> View attachment 120833
> View attachment 120834
> ...


Too big?! Mate they look perfect!


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Too big?! Mate they look perfect!


Errrr, better view here...

 :thumb:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Aggression said:


> Errrr, better view here...
> 
> View attachment 120841
> :thumb:


Still look good to me! But remember that's contest day, when she off season they won't look as daft


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

Aggression said:


> Errrr, better view here...
> 
> View attachment 120841
> :thumb:


God damn!!!!!


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

No 5 on the male but maybe with a bit less of a gut is want i want to acheive one day, and on the woman i think no 4 looks sexy!


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

the number 4 on the male would be a goal if the traps looked more full, cant be having thin traps.

number 4 on the lass', with a bit of muscle on the thigh though, just the type of lass that tend to be in our training team


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

male number 2 is my aim,

women, number 2 but with bigger boobs, DD+


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

stone14 said:


> male *number 2* is my aim,
> 
> women, number 2 but with bigger boobs, DD+


Really?


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

Male ; all of them are good looking except number 1 and 6 , so skinny and more muscular .

Female ; number 4 , ideal


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Females 3456 yesh!


----------



## MC-Racer (Mar 15, 2013)

Would like to be NO3 out of the men but am more like 1 or 2 after a finish my cut but need to be light anyway.

And the women 3,4,5 and 6 are all hot.


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

I wanna look like number 4 on the men's photo and I'd fu*k any body type of the women's lol but prefer curvy/thick.

Big boobs, small waist, big ass!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2013)

For me, 5. poundstone looks awesome.

and for the wife., No 3 please!


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

the look is want is between 3-4

for the women, for me its 1 or 4


----------



## ammo23 (Jul 13, 2011)

Physique I'm after would be 3-4...

Female#4 with #3s bust would be my choice!!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Has anyone actually checked out the facebook group? im not sure if it makes me want to kill it in the gym or kill myself! the people on there are unreal!

https://www.facebook.com/bodybuildingphotos/photos_stream

For those that dont have facebook, look at some of these!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

And some more! there are just so many crazy ones!


----------



## beardogg (Oct 10, 2011)

On the men, my goal would be 3 or 4, on the women it would be a bit of 2 & 3


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Women 2 , 4,5 or 6

Men 3 or 4 or 6. I'd be happy looking like 4.


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Girl 3 for me as well


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Can't find fault with any of them women, they're all nice in their own individual way but I do prefer 3&4. Out of the males I like to be number 4.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

MA1984 said:


> What sort of physique do you prefer? What would be your goal physique?
> 
> View attachment 120536
> 
> ...


M - 4

F - 5


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

M - 2

F - 1


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

M - 3

F - 2 or 3


----------

